# Urdu: نیوکلائی



## iskander e azam

Friends, 

I have come across the word نیوکلائی which is the Urdu-ised version of the English adjective 'nuclear'.

How would it be pronounced?

I am guessing 'niyukilai' ie نِیو کِ لائی.

Any and all help appreciated,

Alex.


----------



## Alfaaz

iskander e azam said:
			
		

> How would it be pronounced?


Guess: _nyuu-klii-aa'ii_.


----------



## PersoLatin

Alfaaz said:


> Guess: _nyuu-klii-aa'ii_.


Why has the /r/ disappeared?


----------



## Alfaaz

Correction to the transliteration above: _nyuu-kli-aa'ii _for نیوکلائی and _nyuu-klii-aa'ii_ for نیوکلیائی (alternative transliteration/pronunciation)

Note: There might be other pronunciations as well, which is why I had written _guess_ in the previous post.


			
				PersoLatin said:
			
		

> Why has the /r/ disappeared?


 It seems that since the یائے نسبت functions to form adjectives in Arabic, Persian, Urdu, etc., the English adjective-forming suffixes are not included. 

Examples:

_nucleus/nuclei_ → _nuclear_ → نیوکلیائی یا نیوکلائی
جوہر← جوہری

_classic_ → _classical_ → کلاسیکی یا کلیسکی
_atom_ → _atomic_ → ایٹمی
_radiation_ → _radiational_ → ریڈیائی
_technique_ → _technical_ → ٹیکنکل یا ٹیکنیکی
_Britain_ → _British_ → برطانوی
_Australia_ →_ Australian_ → آسٹریلوی
_China_ or _Japan_ → _Chinese_ or _Japanese_ → چینی یا جاپانی
_etc._


----------



## PersoLatin

Alfaaz said:


> It seems that since the یائے نسبت functions to form adjectives in Arabic, Persian, Urdu, etc., the English adjective-forming suffixes are not included.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> _nucleus/nuclei_ → _nuclear_ → نیوکلیائی یا نیوکلائی
> جوہر← جوہری
> 
> _classic_ → _classical_ → کلاسیکی یا کلیسکی
> _atom_ → _atomic_ → ایٹمی
> _radiation_ → _radiational_ → ریڈیائی
> _technique_ → _technical_ → ٹیکنکل یا ٹیکنیکی
> _Britain_ → _British_ → برطانوی
> _Australia_ →_ Australian_ → آسٹریلوی
> _China_ or _Japan_ → _Chinese_ or _Japanese_ → چینی یا جاپانی
> _etc._


I see, thank you Alfaaz, so it's broken down to its nucleus (forgive the pun) and reformed.

An observation: In Persian, Chinese is چینی & Japanese is ژاپنی, but چین at least, is not an import from the West and surely the same is true for Urdu.



Alfaaz said:


> _nucleus/nuclei_ → _nuclear_ → نیوکلیائی یا نیوکلائی


This has a Persian name هسته ای


----------



## Alfaaz

PersoLatin said:
			
		

> ...but چین at least, is not an import from the West and surely the same is true for Urdu.


 Yes, that is indeed true! I realized while posting that some of the examples are not quite accurate. For example, برطانوی is based on Arabic/معرب. However, it seems to explain/illustrate how words such as آسٹریلوی - _aasTrelwii_ might have been formed...!?


			
				PersoLatin said:
			
		

> This has a Persian name هسته ای


 Thanks for this information! Is the meaning of _nucleus_ derived from this هسته listed by Steingass? I searched the forum for هسته and came across the following thread/quotes where Fayalsoof SaaHib provided many relevant terms and arsham SaaHib also elaborated upon the usage of گداخت_, etc._ in Irani Persian. 

Urdu: Nuclear


			
				Faylasoof said:
			
		

> ... In Urdu, <nuclear> in the sense of atomic nucleus / nuclear fusion etc. is indeed <jauharii>. Here are some compounds formed with this and its synonyms <ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii / navavii / nuwaatii>. But <jauharii> is now being used much more than the others in this sense.
> 
> Nuclear
> جوہری
> jauharii
> 
> ایٹمی
> ayTamii
> 
> نیوکلیائی
> neukliya’ii
> 
> نووی
> navavii
> 
> نواتی
> nuwaatii
> 
> Nuclear weapon
> جوہری ہتھیار
> jauharii hathhyaar
> 
> 
> Nuclear Magnetic Resonance (NMR)
> جوہری مقناطیسی گُمک
> jauharii maqnaa_T_iisii gumak
> 
> Nuclear fusion
> جوہری ادغام
> jauharii idghaam
> 
> Nuclear fuel
> جوہری وقود / ایندھن
> jauharii wuqood / eendhan
> 
> Nuclear Force
> خطُوطی قُوَّت x جوہری
> jauharii khu_T_oo_T_ii quwwat
> 
> NuclearFission
> جوہری انشقاق
> jauharii inshiqaaq
> 
> Nuclear bomb
> نیوکلیائی / ایٹمی / جوہری بم
> jauharii / ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii bam
> 
> Nuclear energy
> جوہری توانائی
> juahrii tawanaa’ii
> 
> Nuclear meltdown
> نیوکلیائی / ایٹمی / جوہری
> گداخت
> jauharii / ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii gudaakht
> 
> Nuclear power
> جوہری قوت
> Jauharii quwwat





			
				arsham said:
			
		

> Interesting! in Iran گداخت هسته ای godaaxt-e haste'i means nuclear fusion, while for "meltdown" the words ذوب and گدازش are used. nuclear fission translates as شکافت هسته ای shekaaft-e haste'i





			
				Faylasoof said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I need to make one or two corrections to my previous post. They are:
> 
> <cell nucleus = خُلوی نوات xulawi nuwaat;نوات خلیہ nuwaat-e-xalayyah; خُلوی مَرکَزَہ xulawi markazah>.
> 
> [Strictly speaking, خُلوی means <_cellular_>, but in the above construction can be translated as <_cell_>.]
> 
> For biological terminology (cell nucleus, nuclear processes, nuclear transport), the term of nuclear physics < جوہری >, never seems to be used; unlike in English where <nucleus> can be of an atom or a cell. On the other hand, مَرکَزَہseems to be used for the atomic nucleus. In time these terms should become more established and perhaps even interchangeable.
> 
> Additionally, and just to complete the use of < جوہری>, here are the remaining compounds:
> 
> Nuclear chain reaction = جوہری مُسلسَل تعامُل juahari musalsal ta3aamul; Nuclear physics = نیوکلیائی / جوہری طبیعیات neukliyaa’i / jauhari _T_abee3iyaat ; Nuclear umbrella = جوهرى چھَتَر / چَتَر / چھَتری / چھاتا jauhari chhaata / chhatri / chart/ chhatr; Nuclear waste = تابکاری رسوبtaabkaari rusoob; Nuclear proliferation = جوهرى تكثير / ازدياد jauhari taktheer / izdiyaad; Nuclear-free zone = جوهرى هتيار پاک علاقه jauhari hatyaar paak 3ilaaqah; Nuclear explosion = جوهرى / ایٹمی دھماکا jauhari / ayTami dhamaakaa; Nuclear winter = جوهرى سرما jauhari sarmaa (!)
> 
> The last one, <jauhari sarmaa>, takes the biscuit for its sheer charm.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Correction to the transliteration above: _nyuu-kli-aa'ii _for نیوکلائی and _nyuu-klii-aa'ii_ for نیوکلیائی (alternative transliteration/pronunciation)


The first one can't be read like this but your pronunciation is correct, not the spelling. It should be the latter - but actually the pronunciation is the same whether there's a short _ or a long [ii], there's a [y] glide nevertheless. A great selection of posts, hats off._


----------



## PersoLatin

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for this information! Is the meaning of _nucleus_ derived from this هسته listed by Steingass?


hasté/هسته these days means fruit stone with the kernel (the kernel itself is called مغز) and this makes sense when it comes to atoms and their nucleus.

هسته is the sense of 'being' is also used in Persian, see here, where you'll find هستک ها یا نوکلئول ها and نوکلئول is nucleolus and هستک ها are other particles inside a هسته.


----------



## iskander e azam

Thanks to all contributors with especial regard to Alfaaz,

Alex


----------



## Alfaaz

PersoLatin said:
			
		

> hasté/هسته these days means fruit stone with the kernel (the kernel itself is called مغز) and this makes sense when it comes to atoms and their nucleus.
> 
> هسته is the sense of 'being' is also used in Persian, see here, where you'll find هستک ها یا نوکلئول ها and نوکلئول is nucleolus and هستک ها are other particles inside a هسته.


Thanks once again!


			
				iskander e azam said:
			
		

> Thanks to all contributors with especial regard to Alfaaz,


 You're welcome!


----------



## fdb

PersoLatin said:


> hasté/هسته these days means fruit stone with the kernel (the kernel itself is called مغز) and this makes sense when it comes to atoms and their nucleus.



It makes sense because the Latin word nucleus actually means "kernel, stone of a fruit".



PersoLatin said:


> هسته is the sense of 'being' is also used in Persian, see here, where you'll find هستک ها یا نوکلئول ها and نوکلئول is nucleolus and هستک ها are other particles inside a هسته.



hastii "being" is a different word, from the verb hast "it is".


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish: Thanks for the clarification!

fdb: Thanks for the extra information!


----------



## PersoLatin

fdb said:


> hastii "being" is a different word, from the verb hast "it is".


So which one is not related to هستن please?


----------



## fdb

Middle Persian ast, astag “bone, stone of a fruit”, NP hasta are cognates with the word for “bone” across Indo-European like Greek osteon, Latin os, Skt asthi-, Hittite hašti- etc. These are not likely to be connected with the verb “to be”.


----------



## PersoLatin

Thank you fdb.

How then has the sense of ‘being’ developed from ‘ast/astag’, is it similar to ‘essense’?


----------

